# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  لغز نحوي

## مصطفى مدني

أتانا عبيدِ الله في صحن داره 
خر بنا زيدٍ
فرقنا عمروٍ
أعرب العلم في الجمل السابقة مفسرا جره 

تنبيه : عدم اشتراك أستاذنا المليجي والعوضي     (ابتسامة )

----------


## برهان الدين اليماني

الاول مصغر
والثاني منكر
والثالث فرق بمعنى أخاف فيكون مفعول

----------


## اوس عبيدات

> تنبيه : عدم اشتراك أستاذنا المليجي والعوضي (ابتسامة )


 لقد فررت من من الذئب إلى وكر الأسد , أتاك والله من هو أنحى منهما  :Smile: 
أما قولك (أتانا) فالأتان في اللغة هو أنثى الحمار فعبيدالله مضاف إليه
وقولك فرَقنا عمرو فهي كما قال الأخ مفعول به
أما الآخيرة فلم أعرفها (وفوق كل ذي علم عليم) ومن المعلوم أن عمر بن الخطاب ررر لم يبلغه حديث الإستئذان في حين كان يعرفه جمهور صغار الصحابة

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

خَرَّ/ (بنا)/ زيدٍ
فعل/ فاعل/ مضاف إليه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
فَرَّ/ (قنا)/ عمرو
فعل/ فاعل/ مضاف إليه

----------


## محب عبد القاهر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إعراب الألغاز هو كالآتي : 
أتانا : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مثنى ( أنثى الحمار ) وهو مضاف .
عبيد : مضاف إليه مجرور.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
زيد : مضاف إليه مجرور لأنه أضيف إلى بنا الذي هو أصله بناء والمعرب فاعل .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
عمرو : مضاف إليه مجرور لأنه أضيف إلى قنا الذي جاء فاعلا .
وأسر إليك أخي أني لم أعرف معنى كلمة قنا .

----------


## مصطفى مدني

الأستاذ المشرف /أبو حاتم بن عاشور 
يبدو أنني نسيت ان أجمع جميع المشرفين مع الأستاذ العوضي ونسيت أنني أطاول أقرانا لاقبل لي بهم ................عموما أحسنت إن جاز لمثلي أن يقول لمثلك (أحسنت) 
الأستاذ / أوس عبيدات 
أصبت فريسة وفرت منك فريستان أيها الأسد ........................ومع ذلك فقد بقيت ـ كما أنت ـ أسدا

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

أتانا :أنثى الحمار  وبالتالي عبيد مضاف إليه ولو أردت التعريض بدل / عطف بيان 
ويجوز حركة جر الدال على المجاورة 
* خرَّ + بنا / أي بناء ، زيد مضاف إليه 
*فرّ + قنا مفردها قناة وهي نصل الرمح وبالتالي عمروٍ مضاف إليه 
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## حسن الحضري

السلام عليكم:
اللغز كله  إذا رددته إلى أصله تبين لك أنه عبارة عن بيت شعر من بحر الطويل، وهو:
أتانا عبيد الله في جوف داره ... وخرَّ بنا زيدٍ وفرَّ قنا عمرِو
وكما ذكر الإخوة: (أتانا) مثنى لأنثى الحمار الوحشي، وكلمة (بنا) أصلها (بناء) استغنى قائلها عن الهمزة؛ ضبطًا للوزن.
والكلمات الثلاث سبب جرها واحد وهو أنها مضاف إليه

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز / حسن الحضري ....................دقة نظر وسعة اطلاع نحسدك عليها ..............أكثر الله من أمثالك .

----------

